# Enjoy a little Porterhouses steak in my ilFornino Wood Pizza Oven using Cooking Grill



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

This Cooking Grill is a great addition to my oven and gives plenty of space for baking steaks, and chicken.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Got anymore pics of the oven? I hope to have one someday as I think thats by far the best way to make pizza. And as you show, theyre pretty versatile for baking and such as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Them steaks look like somethin' serious!


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

BURTONboy said:


> Got anymore pics of the oven? I hope to have one someday as I think thats by far the best way to make pizza. And as you show, theyre pretty versatile for baking and such as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have brought this oven from ilFornino official website. They have great range of pizza oven. Here is the resource link to the website: https://www.ilfornino.com/

This is my oven:


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

apilinariosilvia said:


> I have brought this oven from ilFornino official website. They have great range of pizza oven. Here is the resource link to the website: https://www.ilfornino.com/
> 
> This is my oven:
> 
> View attachment 4441839


Ive never seen one on casters before, thats pretty cool. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome set-up!


----------

